# my 20L future reef



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

well this is my 20L saltwater fowlr tank for the moment.the tank recently got done cycling and i moved on to my lighting.plans are full blown reef no skimmer 

inhabitants,
baby yellow eye kole tang 
baby orange sholder
pair gold misbar clowns

set up is as follows.
36" pc light by coral life
1 96 watt actinic
1 96 watt 10k
5 royal blue stunners..well knock off stunners....but work well.
44lbs mix of live and dry rock
35lbs aragonite sand aka 4 inch bed.
tetra twin back filter....used this due to its ample amount of room for usefull media
aquaen?? 200 watt heater.
2 korali?? 425 nano wavemakers

leds only






full on led, actinic, 10k


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good man,pretty nice blend of light when they are all on.How long has it been up? Did you already go through your algae bloom after your cycle? 

You don't mean a orange shoulder tang do you?

Some one might call the Tang Police  .


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Looks good man,pretty nice blend of light when they are all on.How long has it been up? Did you already go through your algae bloom after your cycle?
> 
> You don't mean a orange shoulder tang do you?
> 
> Some one might call the Tang Police  .


call the po po! and yes orange shoulder tang..i know big fish small tank yada yada..its not permanent anyway..about 2 weeks no ro/di water+ live rock= no bloom


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't worry I am not one who goes on and on I just know that there are some people who do.So how long has it been up? Two weeks? Without a skimmer,sump\macro,a ton of live rock,or really good chemical filtration the algae is still to come.What is your clean up crew looking like? If you end up wanting to try out some macro I can send you some for free,you pay shipping,as I always have too much.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Don't worry I am not one who goes on and on I just know that there are some people who do.So how long has it been up? Two weeks? Without a skimmer,sump\macro,a ton of live rock,or really good chemical filtration the algae is still to come.What is your clean up crew looking like? If you end up wanting to try out some macro I can send you some for free,you pay shipping,as I always have too much.


bigger sized tetra filter with chemi pure elite.poly fiber cotton and phosphate remover pad with a fine poly pad.might add a aqua clear hob and turn it into a fuge/cheto.idk yet gotta see what my nitrates look like after full blown reef and stock...no skimmer just 1 gal a day water changes with ro/di and kent pro salt.been up going on a a month now 2 weeks or so with fish. clean up is the usuallbase line.. 20 red/blue leg crabs,10 nass snails,1 mexturbo, 5 margarita snails... and about 45 lbs of rock..i added more lol. thanks for the offer but i can get it free with out ship from a friend and my job


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well the offer stands if you decide you have the same old run of the mill macro algaes where you are at.If you have some thing odd where you are at maybe we could do some trading.I like all sorts.

Mad daily water changes would be so nice, I bet your tank residence love it. I find myself topping off a gallon a day some times but not changing a gallon.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

subbing to watch this one grow! ^__^


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

ok so i changed my light to a 150 watt metal halide with a 14k phoenix bulb. tank looks great compared to the pc bulbs..also some coral only one pic for now...but my coral love the new light set up they were so far extended with the old even at the top of the reef. thing shimmers like a mofo!


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

added more coral.lol well im baby sitting a lobo,dunkin and orange acan.those three corals are one of my customers that i clean tanks for.they were neglected and started to recede. im in the process of bringing them back.these picks are right after feeding..hate to say still after a few days now the lobo still doesn't want anyfood.... this is full light aswell.2 pc 65 watt full actinic and 1 150 watt phoenix hqi.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Three cheers for coral rescue!!! ^__^
Do you have to give them back???!
I hope the lobo is doing better now?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Chesh said:


> Three cheers for coral rescue!!! ^__^
> Do you have to give them back???!
> I hope the lobo is doing better now?


i may have to im sure. but if eveything comes back nicely i may frag a piece for my self.actually yes he is doing better i came home today to him starting to grow back over his receding areas! i learned today that he just dosent want food at the moment because he is filter feeding the brightwell zooplankton im putting in so looks like he wants to live!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Great news!!! *GRINS*
Keep us posted on how things go with them!


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

updated

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLbYuZr8yr8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks real good man. What do you got in there fish wise? 9 Chromis,1 hippo,1 scopas,and one cleaner wrasse? I bet our friend thinks his corals look better in your tank :lol:


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Looks real good man. What do you got in there fish wise? 9 Chromis,1 hippo,1 scopas,and one cleaner wrasse? I bet our friend thinks his corals look better in your tank :lol:


lol he hasnt seen it yet! yeah as for stock and a rainford goby and white sleeper goby


----------

